# Absenkbare Sattelstütze für ZR Team 6.0 2011



## CB89 (15. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mein Radon wie beschrieben gerne um eine absenkbare Sattelstütze erweitern, bin mir allerdings mit der Länge nicht sicher.
Die aktuellen ZR Bikes werden ja mit nicht absenkbaren Sattelstützen der länge 40cm vertrieben.
Heißt dass meine absenkbare muss genauso lang sein?
Oder reicht da auch 38,5cm, da ich das Ding ja eh nur ca halb raus ziehe?
Kann mir da jemand einen hilfreichen Tipp geben?


----------



## Benützername__ (15. April 2013)

Wenn du die 40cm nicht bis zur Markierung raus ziehen musst, reicht dir auch eine etwas kürzere Sattelstütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

